# Sweet Gum Wood



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Awhile back there was a thread about using gun wood for turning. If anyone in the Baytown/Mont Belvieu area is interested in some of this wood PM me. It's stacked by the road, (pic). Also have some large cedar down.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

mmm, that looks real nice. Wish it was closer.

I picked up some pear, white oak burl and sycamore. Then we went to the valley. Pickings were real thin there but got one piece of TX Ebony and a real small piece of oive. Hope the olive will yield a few nice pen blanks.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That looks pretty good. I had a large Sweetgum branch in my yard from my neighbor but when I cut it up it was white with no real grain pattern. Would you PM me with an address and I'll see if I can get my son to run by and pick up a few pieces since he lives in Baytown? Thanks - take care.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

*Ebony Wood*

Flat Fish here are a couple of pics of the ebony duck call made from wood from my uncle's tree in McAllen


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have some clean straight Black Hickory down on the sides of our streets in our neighborhood - 120 year old tree blown down by IKE. Some pieces over 4-ft in diameter.

*HICKORY * Distribution S. Eastern Canada and Eastern USA. Other names pignut hickory, mockernut hickory, shellback hickory, shagbark hickory, red or white hickory. Colour is reddish brown (heartwood) and white (sapwood) Weight average 820 kg/m3 (51lb ft3) SG = 0.82 High bending strength and good shock resistance. Dries rapidly with shrinkage, difficult to work with and blunting of cutting edges is high. Uses include Hammer & Pick handles many other uses where high shock strength is important.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

jfoster said:


> Flat Fish here are a couple of pics of the ebony duck call made from wood from my uncle's tree in McAllen


Thats a very pretty duck call. Very nice.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Very nice! The finish on that looks great.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Joel

Thanks for the wood. My neighbor loved it. That cedar sure is pretty wood. It was very nice meeting you and like I told you if you need a hand or a trailer give me a shout.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

By the photo, that sweetgum looks nice. It has a lot of red color in it and will sure make a nice looking project. Sweetgum has lots of color variation it it from one piece to another. I've got some sitting and waiting on me to get a day off but it isn't quite as red as the pic above shows. I have got some projects however that had a lot of red in them and they came out great, but lighten up some after drying.


----------

